# Help Please



## Trapped (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, I need Information, please help,

I'm 21, I am a Russian citizen, I've lived in Germany in my childhood, early years, move to the US when i was 6, lived there for 10 years, don't have a US citizenship, long story, doesn't relate to this matter, just so people don't ask why don't i use my US passport. but now im in Moscow, and i want to move back to Germany after i graduate from uni.

About 3 years ago, My biological father found me, funny enough, on Facebook, and he lives in Germany, has a passport, is a tax paying, law abiding citizen. I haven't seen him since maybe 3 years old. Very long time, my mom tried and succeeded. :x

My question is:
Is there any way that he can help me attain a permit to live in Germany? 

My birth certificate is long destroyed in a hurricane in Miami, also i was born in the USSR and since then most of the records are lost, would be very hard and/or expensive to try and locate such old documents. I was hoping maybe a blood test would be enough, anyone? whats your take on this? our last names are still the same, if that might help, in any way >.<

thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would of thought because you have a biological father in Germany it wouldn't be a problem, but due to the complexity of your situation I would think it best for you to get an immigration lawyer (Einwanderungsanwalt?) to advise you first.


----------

